# Georgia Scanner Frequencies



## MattW (Nov 13, 2008)

I live along the line from Atlanta extending east to Augusta through Decatur, Stone Mountain, Lithonia, Madison etc. I've been scouring the 'net for a while now,b ut I can't find anything definite on scanner frequencies used along the line except for the yards in town. Could someone point me in the right direction to find this please?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Nov 14, 2008)

Have you seen these

On Track On Line AAR Channels 

On Track On Line Amtrak Frequencies


----------



## MattW (Nov 14, 2008)

I've seen those, but they still don't say anything about the Atlanta area.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 14, 2008)

Matt,

You might want to try Radio Reference.com. I've linked directly to the Georgia page.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Nov 14, 2008)

I do not know if you would be interested in this info or not, but in the past, before so many railroad mergers, that was called the Georgia Railroad. Amtrak never had service on this route.

In the pre-Amtrak days of regular trains there were two daily on that route.The night train went beyond Augusta to Wilmington, N.C.

More recently, probably the 80's or 90's there two different kinds of excursion trains which went out your way. One, skirting that line,made a tour of the city. The other was a dinner train to Stone Mountain Park from the Freight Depot in downtown Atlanta at Underground Atlanta. That dinner train was quite nice and seemed very busy at one time. And yes, that long distance track did tie in with the train that just goes around the Mountain. I do not know if that connecting track is still available.

Finally for a few years the Georgia Railroad operated a mixed train, mixed freight and passenger, from ATl to Auusta. Hardly anybody rode it. The one time I rode it, it took 10 hours vs about 3.5 on the bus.No food, no lights, no running water, just one coach stuck in a long freight. They got a tax break for providing that "service".It was an open joke but lots of fun for crazed railfans.

It was a poor example of a genuine mixed train. A genuine mixed train would mean way out in the country with very small population years ago without enough traffic to justify separate freight and passenger trains. Atlanta to Augusta scarcely qualified for that.

But railfans came from all over the country to ride the "Georgia Mixed". It usually had about one passenger per month. It left when it wanted to, the timetable meant nothing.The wise thing to do was call the dispatcher in the yards and find out from him when it was "expected" to leave.

But it did go right through your area, with Stone Mountain itself in the background.


----------

